

Petition to open-source everyblock codebase & content - cedrichurst
https://www.change.org/petitions/msnbc-open-source-the-everyblock-codebase-content

======
cedrichurst
I do realize that the parts Everyblock codebase were released some time ago
prior to the MSNBC acquisition:

<https://code.google.com/p/ebcode/>

But the last update was June 2009, nearly three years ago.

It would also be a shame for the user content to be lost forever. Some of us
poured tens or hundreds of hours of our lives into community discussions. It
should be a part of the public record.

